# Renting a house near Tokyo



## Kodremus

My wife and I will be moving to Tokyo early next year for at least 2 years or more. We are looking for more information about renting a house near Tokyo. It doesn't need to be in the city center and we are fine to have a longer commute. However, ive been trying to find information online but always end up on websites advertising apartments in the city center. Does anyone know where we can find information about renting a house near Tokyo? And what neighborhoods, suburbs or nearby cities should we look into?


----------

